# Iberital MC2



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi

How far up the upgrade road can I travel with my grinder? Fracino Piccino or beyond? Rocket? Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

In truth - not that far. Grinder is more important than the espresso machine (a fact often overlooked) - as a high end machine won't be able to compensate for inferior and/or inconsistent grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, should have added, you would be better advised upgrading your grinder first.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

What espresso machine do you have at the moment?? A classic?

If you do then I would probably look at upgrading the grinder first unless you really need the extra steaming capacities of the above machines


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't have an espresso machine at the moment but have always liked freshly ground coffee. I use a stove top, called a mocha I think. My brother's a coffee nut and gave me the machine when he upgraded. I have £600 and am torn between a Silvia and a Piccino. I drink 2/3 cups every weekday and a little more on the weekend. I am drawn towards the Piccino for its British build and the Silvia for its looks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Piccino, unless I am mistaken, is a dual boiler - the Silvia is a single so they are quite significantly different especially if you want to steam milk quickly. With the Silvia, you have to flick a switch after extracting your espresso to take boiler temp up for steaming. Don't have to do that on a dual boiler.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

A Silvia and a Mazzer Super Jolly would last you a long time before you wish to upgrade, unless, like what @The Systemic Kid said, you want more steaming power. But I, myself is using the gaggia classic and I find steaming milk moderate for me. I don't know whether the boiler is of the same size as the silvia, but I am guessing that they are both the same class of machine. But the silvia is usually sold at a more expensive price compared to the gaggia if i am not mistaken. My super jolly has been treating me good. =D


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

helpful advice, thanks. I don't think the grinder is that old so I'd rather not upgrade it yet but rather find a coffee machine to match.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Iwwstriker said:


> I don't know whether the boiler is of the same size as the silvia, but I am guessing that they are both the same class of machine. But the silvia is usually sold at a more expensive price compared to the gaggia if i am not mistaken. My super jolly has been treating me good. =D


Silvia's boiler is approx three times the Classic's so it can produce much more steam power.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

With £600 I firmly believe you would be better off buying a Gaggia Classic (used off the forum is probably the best option) you need to budget for tamper, scales, cleaning products, a shot timer, cups milk jug, knock box and any other accessories you feel you have to have and your very quickly at £100+ on accessories alone, leaving you ~£400 for a good grinder that will last you several upgrades and a whole load of fresh beans. When you come to sell a used Classic you will lose very little money, if not make no loss. The Classic is also a far more forgiving machine than the finicky Miss Silvia.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks @The Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> The Classic is also a far more forgiving machine than the finicky Miss Silvia.


Silvia is capable of producing better shots, like for like, than the Classic.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Scales £4, Tamper £13, pulycaff £6, timer £4, jug £6, knock box can wait...use the bin. = £33

The Silvia is a much higher quality machine than the Classic. It has a hefty commercial group and a solid build. If you fit a PID you will be consistently and easily making espresso worthy of a £1000 machine's but, like the Classic, steaming is a bit of a faff. Without the PID you'll have to temperature surf. It'll still **** over a Classic without even trying.

However, I think Charlie's advice to buy a used Classic, and blow the rest on a good grinder is spot on. The natural upgrade is to a decent dual boiler, and I think a used Classic will be a cheaper stepping stone.


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

so is my grinder no match for a Piccino? oops just read above reply.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a poor grinder. It will let down any coffee machine.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

The group on the classic is a hefty chromed brass one and matches the professional sized chromed brass portafilter.

The boiler is small because its design places the elements outside and uses a quick heating aluminium boiler with enough capacity to do a couple of excellent milky espresso drinks. Unlike the silvia with its internal element, the classics boiler will be easy to service and will last ages.

If you want more than two milk drinks at a time you'll struggle with the smaller boiler but if you want a forgiving machine that is easy to service and will hold it's value, get a second hand classic.

You could even get it sprayed red.


----------



## Rmoreton (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a a mazzer super Joli but think the eureka Mythos is the best


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Rmoreton said:


> I have a a mazzer super Joli but think the eureka Mythos is the best


But well outside the £600 budget, I'd love a Mythos but kitchen layout means it's not going to happen as I can't start removing cupboards from the wall as the flat is rented.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I have an MC2 which I use with a Gaggia Classic. The MC2 is fine but I do get frustrated with not having a reference point when changing beans and dialling in. Yes, I can count the number of turns but it's a bit of a faff.

I am considering upgrading to an Eureka Mignon - would this bring about a significant improvement? At some time in the future, I will probably upgrade the Classic and would therefore want the next grinder to be up to the job of say a Cherub. However, I can't really justify say a Mazzer Mini at the moment and would prefer a doserless machine as it's just for two or three espressos a day.

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can use an MC2 with a Piccino but don't expect to get the best out of the bean

You can get a new (box return) Gaggia Classic for less than £150 and spend up to £250 on a decent grinder and still have £200 left over for beans and accessories


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Im getting used to the MC2 you just have to be patient. Changed beans last night, just brewed a quick shot to check output , a nice 25 sec shot. Good to go!


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

well I am a patient fella, it's the Rancilio for sure.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

I love my Rancilio, some of the best coffee ive tasted already


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

looking forward to mine what beans are you using at the mo'?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ive used a few, some locally and had some free brasilian thrown in from happy donkey when i ordered som egear off them James do a really nice tasting bean, thier formula 6 is a good one to start with but dont expect a lot of crema. Their copacabana is really good too. Hav enow ordered a couple of different ones from Has Bean on the recommendation of peeps on here. Let me know if you need any advice with the Silvia.


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

First post, be gentle.

I've spent a good while pinging around different forums trying to assess which grinder would be the best for me, and I've exhausted pretty much all the options. I have a budget of about £150 and everything on Amazon seems to be fairly average at best. There doesn't appear to be much available second hand local to me, and the MC2 is looking like my best option.

I'd be sold if not for the fact that I only see people's testimonials being about espresso. I don't (currently) drink espresso, so would be making between 18 and 24g mugs of aero/french pressed coffee. Is it suitable for this? Is there anything within the same price range that will do the same/better job?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

winst said:


> First post, be gentle.
> 
> I've spent a good while pinging around different forums trying to assess which grinder would be the best for me, and I've exhausted pretty much all the options. I have a budget of about £150 and everything on Amazon seems to be fairly average at best. There doesn't appear to be much available second hand local to me, and the MC2 is looking like my best option.
> 
> I'd be sold if not for the fact that I only see people's testimonials being about espresso. I don't (currently) drink espresso, so would be making between 18 and 24g mugs of aero/french pressed coffee. Is it suitable for this? Is there anything within the same price range that will do the same/better job?


MC2 is best (by that I mean cheapest) way into espresso if you are not going to use it for that I would steer clear especially if you will want to change grind size for the areopress and French press.

Personally I would probably go for a Hausgrind (£130) by madebyknock although it a hand grinder it has been getting great reviews in terms of quality of grind and looks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kikapu said:


> MC2 is best (by that I mean cheapest) way into espresso if you are not going to use it for that I would steer clear especially if you will want to change grind size for the areopress and French press.
> 
> Personally I would probably go for a Hausgrind (£130) by madebyknock although it a hand grinder it has been getting great reviews in terms of quality of grind and looks.


Plus one on the above advice.

Members grinders are going out next week so there all be no doubt a lot of feedback coming on the Hausgrind

Those few that have them so far speak very well of them.


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, but I'm actually looking for an electric grinder. This was a fairly new 'hobby' of mine and I didn't expect to enjoy it as much as I am. I picked up a Hario Slim hand grinder a couple of months ago and the Aero/French presses along with it just to test the waters. Now that I'm grinding several mugs worth of beans a day I figured the move to an electric grinder was more than justified.

Would you recommend anything other than the MC2 up to around £150? This whole thing seems like a minefield.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Is the electric grinder going to be used for French press, aeropress and potentially espresso?

Most people (on here) have a grinder specifically for espresso and separate grinder for brewed, you can get some that are suitable for both but think your budget might be the issue


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

Just for French Press and Aero Press for now, I've never really been 'into' espresso. A grinder that could do all three would be dandy, but right now I'm just looking for something quality that can do a good mug of java and cut down the combined time I spend weekly hand grinding beans (honestly it might add up to hours at this point).


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok well rule out MC2 then as far as what electric grinder for brewed that fits your budget I am not sure somebody else hopefully can shed some light but still think the budget would be a bit light?

As far as grind times go I am not sure how long it takes you with your current grinder but believe the hausgrind is probably a lot faster think somewhere around 30sec for 20g of coffee? I do remember people had a hario slim or porlex saying it was much faster plus believe it is a significant upgrade on these. However don't quote me!!









I am actually down upgrading from a elec dualit burr grinder (crap) to the Hausgrind a bit more effort but hopefully lot better coffee


----------



## winst (Mar 5, 2014)

Alright, cool. It feels a lot like the amount of internetting I've done today should have turned over something good, but every electrical burr grinder in my price range seems average at best.

Type in 'burr grinder' on Amazon and pretty much everything on there (despite the 5 star reviews) turns out to be crappy with some further investigating. Damn it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

if your not using it for espresso then one of the Baratza's would fit the bill, but new they won't be on your price range

Second hand ones on here have gone for £220-250.

the daulitt isn't a bad call , but i doubt would be a patch on the hausgrind in terms of the coffee it makes

The hand grinder will be portable, easier to use than you think for brewed and will look nice

In your price range for what you want , it is one of the best solutions

Your right lot of grinders in that price range ( new ) are average at best .

[video=youtube;TNt-NMaL7ms]


----------

